

Ask HN: What do you use to prototype mobile apps? - amerf1

Okay so I've been getting this a lot and thought maybe we should start a discussion here.<p>What software do you use for prototyping your app? I'm talking android, iOS and web apps<p>Does it include design features?<p>Does it allow users to import the code?<p>Let's share and benefit startups
======
jamesjguthrie
I've been using Balsamiq Mockups. I'm finding that a few clients don't like it
much if they're the type of people that don't have much imagination.

Will need to find something else if/when I start freelancing again.

------
clyfe
Might want to try Pencil: <http://pencil.evolus.vn/Stencils-Templates.html>

------
pratikkanada
We have been using <http://justinmind.com> for prototyping. It's worth trying.

